# Take Some Picturs From Your Front Porch



## Hof8231 (May 8, 2013)

I was very bored this morning after my morning cigarette and the weather is crappy so I just took some from my front porch. They're probably all terrible but oh well. What interesting photos can you take from your front porch/stoop/yard?

1.



2.


3.


4.


----------



## Compaq (May 8, 2013)

I have no idea what your front porch looks like; your subjects are too isolated. Shoot wider if you want to show your porch. I'm not home and cannot post pics. It would be fun if more people shared their porches! Cool theme.


----------



## Hof8231 (May 8, 2013)

I'll take some wider ones later. I didn't necessarily mean that I wanted people to see my porch, I just wanted people to see what people could get from such a close, confined area. I like your idea though.


----------



## jake337 (May 8, 2013)

​


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 9, 2013)

I don't take a lot of shots from my front porch but I think I have a few.  I don't think I have any that show the porch itself though.




























Apparently there are more than I thought.  That's enough for now.


----------



## ktan7 (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (May 14, 2013)

OP I LOVE #1 in ur pics.....my husband is a veteran...Iraq for 14 months and Afghanistan for 31 days(till injured and sent.home) 
Love the tailgate "thanks" to the veterans....they all need appreciation shown and given daily for what they do for us....


----------



## R3d (May 14, 2013)

Compaq said:


> I have no idea what your front porch looks like; your subjects are too isolated. Shoot wider if you want to show your porch. I'm not home and cannot post pics. It would be fun if more people shared their porches! Cool theme.



"From" not "of".




Sunset on Ross by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Buck777 (May 15, 2013)

From the porch, Nikon 28-300mm D700.


----------



## PropilotBW (May 15, 2013)

Buck777 said:


> From the porch, Nikon 28-300mm D700.



Your dog pic is absolutely fantastic!


----------

